# Q'g for 200: Step 2 with Q-view (cont'd from Pt 1)



## dadwith4daughters (Jul 3, 2008)

Began working on the chicken last night. My two daughters again stepped up to help. 60lbs of boneless chicken thighs was our target and we planneed on pulling the chicken when it was done. All of it brined, half of it rubbed. Little did we know how much "pulling" we'd actually be doing. Used Alder which I bought from *Heapomeat.* Man, the flavor of this chicken is fantastic. If you haven't already, IM him and get some. He packs it full too and cut in nice small round disks.

The meat of choice.


My "helpers" swirling the brine.


_Note: For some reason the next 3 Q-views don't show up. Tryied but nothing works. Only the links show up. sorry, you gotta click now._

Not for nothing, but this much raw chicken just makes your stomach hurt.


We had both Chargrillers going. I built a two-level grate system using Chicken Leg Holders sold at Lowes with a flat pan also from Lowes.



Here are two of the 8 trays that we smoked today. I gotta tell you, the neighbors were goin' crazy! The chicken turned out very good.


My fridge with 50lbs of pulled pork and 45lbs of chicken. I'm ready for tomorrow! Happy 4th of July everyone.


----------



## 1894 (Jul 4, 2008)

More Kudos ,  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Everything looks great , Enjoy the party today


----------

